# PAR Data & mini review: Finnex Planted+ & AHS LED's



## AKnickolai

I got an early Christmas present: and Apogee PAR sensor, so I figured I would share some PAR data on lights that I had access too. Sorry I couldn't make the thumbnails bigger, click on them and you'll actually be able to read them.

First up AH Supply LED modules, this is for the 17" long 15W 6400K unit that they make. I took these measurements in air (so the values in water will be slightly higher), what is really nice about these is how well they spread the light. As you can see, the light intensity 6inches off center is actually pretty good. When I had two of these over a 40G breeder, the lowest PAR I got in a non shaded area of the tank was ~30.









Next up, the new Finnex Planted+ LED in 36". It's a nice light as well, roughly as intense as the AH Supply LEDS, but the spread is not as good. The addition of the red LED's is nice, making colors appear just a touch cooler than a 6700K & a CoralLife plant bulb dual T5. These values were taken in water, so what you see is what you get.









To sum it up, both are really nice lights. If you want to get a decent spread out of the Finnex though you might need two light strips. The AH Supply LEDs continue to impress me more, offering good color and spread of PAR. I actually had them sold, but convinced the guy to buy some new ones so I can keep mine!


----------



## Zapins

Very interesting data. I was wondering about those AH supply LED bulbs. 

Now if we could just find PAR data for some of their CF bulbs in their special reflectors for a comparison. That would be interesting.

Also, congrats on the PAR meter  One of those would be pretty nice I have to admit.


----------



## Michael

Thanks for posting this. It will be a real help for people considering LED fixtures.


----------



## Tugg

I'm just waiting for niko to give us our daily LED rant.  I don't even know the guy yet, and I already like him.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Zapins said:


> Very interesting data. I was wondering about those AH supply LED bulbs.
> 
> Now if we could just find PAR data for some of their CF bulbs in their special reflectors for a comparison. That would be interesting.
> 
> Also, congrats on the PAR meter  One of those would be pretty nice I have to admit.


Hi Zapins,

Maybe this will help. Here are the PAR readings of the AH Supply 20 watt and 26 watt LED lamps taken on a 20 gallon with water in it. I also tested a AH Supply 55 watt CFL fixture on the same tank here are the readings I got a various depths. All readings both for LED and CFL were taken directly below the light source.

55 watt CFL @ 6" - PAR=348
55 watt CFL @ 12" - PAR=148
55 watt CFL @ 15" - PAR=123 (note 15" not 18")










BTW, this is what the 20 watt looks like on a 20 gallon; no CO2; Safe-T-Sorb #7941 substrate









Hope this helps!

-Roy


----------



## niko

I like AHSupply. The guy never sold anything bad to this hobby. Funny thing his LED bulbs come up as winners too, eh?

Now, for those who care, compare the above two LED PAR readings to an $3 bottom of the line Chinese fluorescent bulb. Look for the "Satco" word here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-plant-club/80982-par-data-collection-10.html

Not posting that to say anything else other than "with PAR 80 at the bottom you can grow anything you want". 80 is easy to provide with just about any kind of bulb.


----------

